# Dont really know what to think of this..



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Last weekend my BIL asked me if we had wild pigs or not.. He hunts but is not really in the know on these type of issues.. I explained to him the situation.. 

He than explained that he saw a pig a few days earlier.. I was thinking yeah another cougar in the headlight story.. Until he showed me his phone and the picture that my niece had taken.. He said he stepped on it and this sucker shot in the woods as fast as anything he had seen.. 

Being around farms all his life he said this pig was different, he said the face was "furry".. 

So I called a friend and told him and he informed me that his work partner who hunts and lives within a half mile had seen a pig a few years prior bow hunting.. Doing a bunch of turkey and goose hunting in this area I know of No farms that have pigs.. 

Here is the pic


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Certainly wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

If it was a farm escapee "domesticated pig" they refer back to their feral genetics not too long after they get out and start to grow hoghair. Before too long that pig unless somebody shoots it. Once they become feral again they roam along ways.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

This is what the hog problem is like after it the problem gets really bad,thats why we hunt at night with lights.Very interesting.Chuck


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

I forgot to post my insert from TB.http://www.texasboars.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=184813#184813


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's another good explanationof the hog problem in Texas.Chuck http://www.texasboars.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=184870#184870


----------

